# MMJ Doctor near Santa Barbara



## Flyinghigh (Aug 5, 2009)

Is there any MMJ Doctor in or near Santa Barbara, do to I might be going there before the month is up.?


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 5, 2009)

found this on the ca norml website:

Natural Care for Wellness (Dr. Cristal Speller) 1725-B State Street *Santa Barbara* (888) 420-NATURAL Handicapped accessible. Open every other Saturday, 1-4PM 

if you can get to any of these cities i recommend Dr. Hany Assad with NorCal Healthcare.  he has offices in LA, bakersfield, oakland, ukiah, arcata


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank You very much !! 
I have check out all the Doc. in a web site in Cali but I didn't see any in Santa barbara.
I'll check that site out..


----------

